# feeling down today



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Its a beautiful day out here in Wisconsin, but I'm just feeling very blue. Can't seem to shake it right now. Just need to vent a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Its a beautiful day out here in Wisconsin, but I'm just feeling very blue. Can't seem to shake it right now. Just need to vent a little.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Vent away! 
I am a little nervous today. My meds are at home (eeks) and I have a call into the lawyer about how I can file soon. I am so ready!! I sure hope I can start this before I pay her full retainer.

It's warm down here... but pretty outside (at least out my classroom window).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I know how you feel. I feel a bit better today because my refinance on the house is done, but it depressed me at the same time thinking my wife and I no longer own this place together.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I know, at least I hope, that I have a bright future ahead, I'm just a little worried at all the me time I will have to put in. I know I have a lot to be thankful for, but lately I've really been missing the companionship
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I know how you feel. I feel a bit better today because my refinance on the house is done, but it depressed me at the same time thinking my wife and I no longer own this place together.


Focus on the fact it's done! 
My stbx may have screwed us out of our house and buying a house.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mamatomany said:


> Focus on the fact it's done!
> My stbx may have screwed us out of our house and buying a house.


Your husband is a moron. That's what morons do. Any man who would give up a quality woman like you is a fool.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Your husband is a moron. That's what morons do. Any man who would give up a quality woman like you is a fool.


Well, thank you and I agree


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Hang in there Proud. Mama's ex is crazy, loco, an inglorious bastard. It's so crazy Proud. The ups and downs. Yesterday morning I was feeling down. Last night I was good. Today I'm ok (not good but ok). I miss the companionship also. Someone told me a certain person (someone from my past) has asked about me -- interested in talking and whatever but I don't feel ready and don't want to mess around before D. But I sure could use the company, a lady friend to at least talk to.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hang in there proudwidaddy, we all go through periods of time that are harder than others. Another day, you'll feel better.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

At this point in the game, Proud, the true question is... what are you going to DO about it?

Feelings are fleeting. The future is ahead. Focus. Think positive. 

I miss all those things too. Focusing on my future has been like throwing a grappling hook over a wall. I'm slowly climbing up and out of my rut and really looking forward to seeing what's on the other side. I wish you all the same. Not saying it's easy 100% of the time, but these days, I'd say 95%. It feels damn good.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Had an ok day until I made an assumption about the H and his plans for the weekend. Thought he was going to be around, but turns out not. My own fault though, I shouldn't be assuming stuff, especially that he might want to R. Stupid me.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Coworker was talking about his wedding this Saturday, had to go in the back because I lost it for a bit thinking of how great my wedding day was. Just when my day was starting to get better. I hate that I loved her so deeply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

It's ok... just chalk it up to moment. There will more of those, and you'll get through those, too.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Coworker was talking about his wedding this Saturday, had to go in the back because I lost it for a bit thinking of how great my wedding day was. Just when my day was starting to get better. I hate that I loved her so deeply.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am sorry, Proud.

But, you should feel badly that you loved her so deeply. That fact speaks volumes about you --not her. It speaks to your ability to love so truly and so unconditionally. 

You'll find that love again. But,in the meantime, just take a deep breath and look around you--listen to your co-worker and watch him--see how happy he is for his upcoming wedding--and try to truly be happy for him.

Try to make the happiness and excitement you feel for him swell up and replace the sadness you feel in your heart for your own loss. 

....just think, maybe one day that will be you being so excited for another wedding day for yourself! You are in control, and you CAN make that happen.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey man. Be so grateful that you have been making so much progress so far. Keep your head up. It's ok. It'll be better.

Today, I was having a good day!!

Until a VM by my wife. 

Basically, today, on my assigned overnight with the children, she determined something was amiss with our youngest and said she would be keeping her overnight. My other child could still spend the night. 

After reluctantly agreeing, when I told our children of the change, my other child broke down saying "I want to stay at Mommy's too.

So, just like that, I lost out on my night. My wife said she would not do it again.

So, I was irritated, upset for several hours. 

Just goes to show, take it hour by hour. Even full days aren't guaranteed.


Hope you get back into the swing of things.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i'm down too, but i think it's because nothing is happening. we saw the mediator over a month ago and it's just been like a holding pattern since...i just emailed stbx that we need to get things moving. i think being down has a lot to do with feeling like you have no control (in my case h has financial control). but i think once i get the ball rolling i'll feel better. so find something to do just for yourself proud!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I think that's why I was feeling up yesterday... I am so close to having the retainer... I think I will have be able to see my lawyer w/i 10 days and get this baby MOVIN! 

I am so ready!!! I want my new life to start NOW and for the excruciating pain to be put well in the past. Plus I have guys waiting for the D so we can date


----------

